# My first frame off 1966 GTO



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

SO here goes nothin. This is my first frame off resto and I'm tackling a basket case 1966 GTO 2dr hardtop numbers matching 389 4 barrel, 4sp with black interior, buckets, console, deluxe seatbelts, shoulder harnesses, map lights,power antenna, rear speaker, and Im sure I'm forgetting something. Oh and im the third owner 

Anyways I am starting with the frame the body isnt terrible. in fact it could be considered nice for never being restored before, and being compared to those that have been stickied already it will be a little less work.

pics will be soon to come I didnt realize I had to wait for them all to be approved  and since its late that will most likely be tomorrow.

well once I get them up here it will show my frame at the half way point, going to get some 99% finished photo's as soon as I can wheel it out again because I devoted my whole spring break to getting the frame done haha

SO I'll have this bumped up tomorrow with pics of my first time at this. thanks!

Oh yeah and all of this will be taking place in a 2 car garage where there is a 72 chevelle parked next to it every night! lol thats why I built my body stand like I did because I have to store the frame under it haha. And yes the cradle I made needs some more bracing just for added safety


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You will need to change your name to Goatboy!!! Good luck with the resto!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking forward to those pics!!
Good luck with your project. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, feel free to send me a PM and I'll approve any future pictures.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you randy. and also I noticed someone took care of the doubles I ended up with that were too small, thank you for getting rid of those it would have taken me forever to delete them one by one lol.

And on that note here are the starting shots, ill get some more of the bad areas but heres the overall view of the body for now.



















they had the tail panel riveted on but thats the first thing im going to fix so I can move on to the underside here is whats left









and someone did a half way job on the trunk pan so Im redoing it


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

and the inside not too bad but i have to do the drivers floor and arounf the mounts on the passenger side









here are the fenders and tail panel. (the fenders I bought separate so someone already took them down and painted them with white primer)









next Ill post some of the work I've done!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

now here is the frame before




































it wasnt bad looking overall but I knew that there was surface rust hiding under the paint and the body mounts needed attention


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

now heres the work ive done or most of it




























protective coating of epoxy paint until I get to painting the whole frame


















small pics


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

and the body mounts finished


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

and on the way to finishing the frame
half way point


















new bushings and stripped and painted control arms



























half way completed painting of the frame after stripping it with wire wheel grinder lol









More to come! I didnt take any pictures of my last day of work because I was by myself reassembling the front suspension and doing the ball joints but Ill have pics soon!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It doesnt look like you need a rotisserie, and you cant use one until the tail panel is done anyway. It doesnt take much to build one if you have the room for it, looks like it would be a little tight in your garage.

I wish my 65 was in that good of shape before I started, and I wish I could get more panels for it than I can. Im doing the suspension this week, utterly sick of body work and welding so we will both have our frames back on wheels very soon!

Keep up the good work on it, it seems to take forever but its worth it when its done.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i like the stand. thats thinking with your dipstick!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks tempest. although the credit goes to the ever knowledgeable Randy (05GTO) he was the one who suggested a wooden cradle I just modified it to fit my needs.

thumpin- thanks man, yeah I'm glad mine isnt quite as rough as your project, but if it wasn't for people like you that poor classic may have died a painful death, but you are breathing new life into it. hopefully by the time I have expired from here (in at least 60 year i hope) I hope that I will get to save a few more from the scrap yard. ones much more needy that mine is right now. 

and my frame is done except for installing lines and the steering box and sway bar, just no pics to show for it lol since I didnt have any help on that half :/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice work, Chevyboy....thanks for posting the pictures. Very helpful, as always. I think when you get it done, you'll prefer it over the Chevelle!!! Anyway, my hat's off to you for saving "another one" and putting it back on the road, where it belongs!!!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks gto guy. i already prefer it the the chevelle because its a 4spd  but the chevelle will always be around because thats where I learned the basics from my grandpa, and since I built it with him it will forever be with me, I'd sell everything else I own and live in it before I would let it go. the GTO will be a close second though since it will be the first one I did myself


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

and gto guy yours would look very nice next to mine  if I can find one that I can afford Ill be building your car's identical twin next lol


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow a sticky?! I'm honored :cool thank you. I hope I don't do something stupid now in my build lol

oh and I didnt get to pull it our before dark  but ill get some pics tomorrow


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Very impressive and I gotta say, it's refreshing to see a young guy in the garage with a real car instead of playing PS3 or buzzing around in a Honda with a ghetto muffler and decals! :cool

Hat's off Chevy Boy (soon to be Goat Boy we hope!) :cheers

Rickster


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks lol What isnt on here is that I have no time for my xbox 360 lol because I'm a mechanical engineering student at USF but I spent my first two years at RPI in Troy, NY playing baseball at what was a top 20 in the nation engineering college and a very good baseball school, but my mother got sick so I came back home to help out. Now I'm pursuing a _mechanical and electrical engineering degree_, so this build is being done on a college kids savings, who has a ton of school work, and a disabled mother to assist so at times progress will be slow, but I hope maybe I can get some of my friends in along the way and open this kind of stuff up more to my generation and maybe inspire some other guys to try this even if they don't have a shop

Oh and about the honda......jk lol but my daily driver is a wrx but its a wagon and its black so no one really ever pays attention to it except the mustang gt's who just can't seem to catch it?? and never really understand why lol


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ever notice that the people who dont have big time consuming responsibilities like college and taking care of ill relatives, or some sort of physical limitations seem to take on much smaller projects if any at all? Maybe its chasing a dream, one of those ideas that just wont get out of your head and it bugs you if you just let it sit. Whatever it is, its a good thing. Not wasting hours and days playing games or watching TV sure makes it easy to get more done!

The Mustang guys are a different sort, bragging about racing cars with much smaller engines and bowing to anyone who runs a mid 12...


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

haha well said thumpin


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

got some more pictures of progress just waitin on approval so I can make my posts. thanks!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

found another way to get pics up here so here goes some more

first let me show my workspace this is what I have to set up every time I want to work on my car









it becomes this after I roll the compressor over by the panel so I can plug it in









after I pull this out









then I pull the frame out from under the car









now onto the finished frame pics (minus sway bar, steering box, and fluid lines)


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

here is the frame finished




































rotors need some brakes on them so they'll clean themselves up






































here are the numbers on the rear axle I dont know how to make sure its the correct one so any help is nice thanks


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

some more pics of rear end numbers





















another big question *what is this hole in the axle tube?*












now this is what I'm up against on the underside of the rockers and body not terrible sorry for the bright pics


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

someone did a half hearted effort putting a replacement trunk floor in









here are the wheel wells I think im going to replace the whole thing on both sides, I already have the panels just dont know if it will be hard to change them with the quarters still on and will it move the quarters so that I have to get them back in the right spot?













































then my camera died lol. but I have a report to finish so no work today anyways  but maybe tomorrow


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh and I did the roll test and my axle is posi, but the ratio is somewhere around 3.90 it went around just under four turns at the pinion. so if anyone can tell me what the housing decodes to that would be great. Its a 4 speed so it was supposed to be 3.55 right?

and what is the hole in my axle I took a picture of anyone know?

I'm starting to think this rear end isn't original 

anyone know how I can find out where my frame is from just to make sure thats right lol


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

I found some axle decoding sites and according to it the YD on my axle means 2.93 but I check mine 3 times and it definitely turned over 3 almost 4 times so I'm thinking someone switched the gears out.

and the same site also shows it to be a 67 or 68 axle with that code  I was hoping it would be the correct rear end I really wanted those 3.55 gears that came with my 4 speed.

still looking for I.D. tips for the frame, I know that the numbers are visible in the back driver side that were stamped.

is there any difference between a 66 and 67 frame if they swapped the whole thing?

thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

chevyboy91188 said:


> and what is the hole in my axle I took a picture of anyone know?


There is a nylon vent plug that goes into that hole, here is a picture of one from Yearone;












chevyboy91188 said:


> anyone know how I can find out where my frame is from just to make sure thats right lol


The last part of the vehicles vin is stamped on the top part of the frame just behind the rear tire on the drivers side, your PHS documents will list the axle code as ordered from the factory.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

ok great THANK YOU Randy I have no idea what I would do without your wealth of knowledge. (well I know what I'd do...I'd be clueless lol)

also does that mean I decoded my axle correctly? as far as the picture I put up are concerned?

Thanks again


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Quite the undertaking you're into there with a full schedule already. I'm amazed you have ANY time or money for it. The floor braces may be more of an issue than you realize. It appears many of the mounting bolts are rusted/broken off in the nut that is trapped between the brace and floor panel. You will need to cut an access panel in the floor to extract the nut and get a new one in the cage. The one brace that is mostly rusted away will need replacing. If it is only bad out near the mount, you could section it. I don't know of a section piece to do that with and you may end up buying a whole brace for the piece. The hole near the front of the inner rocker will need attention too. It looks like someone welded a replacement outer rocker panel over the rusted original and left the inner as is. It's hard to tell how much of the inner panel is rusted out but it may need to be replaced completely.
The frame looks great and the car has many options. It will be great when you get it together again...:cheers


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks haha if I ever get it back together lol. Thank you for the input on the floor braces I too was conderned about that part, but the rocker in the front I dont believe that they welded a replacement over the original but I do think they tacked in a small patch and bondoed over it. that will take some digging. my first thing that I am wanting to tackle is the tail panel so I can redo the trunk and wheel wells first. Then I want to move forward to the rockers and main floor and braces. 

Any helpful suggestions on the tail panel? since the previous owner chopped it off and then riveted it on *over* the quarter when I am under the assumption that usually the tail panel gets welded on by slipping it under the edges of the quarter that are left.

Which is the correct way? if i do it the way they had it at least I have pre drilled rivet holes that had it kind of in the right place it seemed


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

can you show a closer picture of the end of the quarter?


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

my camera died today its charging but tomorrow I wil get some shots of the edge and hold the tail panel up to it too


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

here are the pics of the end of the quarter.
there is good and bad in their cutoff from what I see.
they look pretty straight, but because they did it so long ago they have surface rust pretty bad almost to pitting.










I dont have very good lighting in my garage so pics were difficult plus it was raining out so no sunlight


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

a few more



























now some more of that one pesky body mount i believe





















and on a side note although my rear end may not match my car...I do have the correct frame!










you can't see the numbers very well but they are in fact 319946 which are the last 6 on my vin-tag. which now those of you who are good enough with vin decoding could figure mine out haha


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i know my car is a tempest but i think the quarters are the same. i think somebody has cut off the edge of your quarters that the rear panel welds to. i will look at mine and maybe take some pictures. depending on what i find.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> i know my car is a tempest but i think the quarters are the same. i think somebody has cut off the edge of your quarters that the rear panel welds to. i will look at mine and maybe take some pictures. depending on what i find.


Yup, it appears when they cut off the old tail panel that they removed the flange on the q-panel too. I'm not sure from the pics how they had the new panel riveted on, but there is material missing from the entire circumference of both q-p's......
Do you have a pic of the back before you removed the tail panel ?


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't think I have picture of before, but I may be able to explain it. The way they had it the quarters were actually under the tail panel's lip then the tail panel was riveted onto it. If you look at the pics of the tail panel you can still see some of the rivet heads that didn't fall off. That may make it easier to visualize it


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow.......what a hack job...... Some people just don't get it. The tail panel is mounted behind the quarters. You MAY be able to attach it from behind and plug weld them on but it will never look right with the weld flange missing....


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

When you say weld flange you mean basically that when the rear was assembled initially the tail panel was on the inside of the quarters correct? 

So my only option is to try and weld it to the inside like it is supposed to be. I could pull it as far out as possible if I could get some correct measurement, well I guess I could use the trunk lid for that, and I could fill weld a little bit and just spend long hours with a sand paper disk wheel on it smoothing the fill until I got it to the way it was supposed to be?


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh nvm I got it now the quarter had a flange on them which slipped inside on the edge of the tail panel. So if I can get the measurements right icould I possibly butt weld the seam? I know it would be very slow and painstaking to keep the metal from warping and everything but is that what - would need to do?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nic,

Here are pictures of a tail panel replacement, click on the bar on top of the picture to blow the picture up to full screen,


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Man I'm so dumb lol I forgot about your photo library of your restoration I should have gone there lol. I wish I could just bring my gto up there and do the tail panel with your sitting next to it lol then I might be able to get it back the way it should be.

I see what you mean about the flange now so the quarters have more material and it actually sits on top of the tail panel. that side picture makes it alot easier to see that thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's a couple better pics of Randy's car.
Click the yellow bar for a bigger pic. You will see the quarter panel overlaps the tail panel. That is the weld flange and all that is hidden once the chrome trim is installed. Yours is cut off. You may be able to weld along the edge and get it to look decent once the trim is on too.










Here is the q-p with the tail panel removed. The flange is obvious.









Here you can see that he cut most of the flange off too because of rust issues. I'm sure he can advise you better on how he welded the panels together.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

man you got that right I was just browsing his pics when you posted this. yes it is very evident to me even from the firth picture where the flange was and the second one is really obvious.

seeing the third picture give me hope. as long as they didn't cut it off very far from the edge. basically I will have to set the tail panel inside of the quarters and hope that there is enough of a lip extending back that I can position it correctly and I guess whatever distance is left from the edge of the tail panel to the edge of the quarter that was cut I will run some fill beads very slowly so it wont get too hot and warp and then grind it all smooth. 

I'm starting to think that the tail panel will be the most time consuming replacement on the car...


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

chevyboy91188 said:


> I'm starting to think that the tail panel will be the most time consuming replacement on the car...


Probably because it will be seen. Having the quarter trim piece on hand would be helpful also to see where the seam will disappear under it....


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

those I do have on hand and I was thinking the exact same thing. anyone have a picture or can take a picture of the trim on their finished car? good views so that I have something to model towards? that would help a bunch


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is mine. I have been off the car for the last 2 years from helping my brother start our business, plus I am finishing a 4800sqft barn with 17ft side walls, and the garage is packed to the max with stuff. I am getting ready for concrete in the barn. Oh and I got a new Hayabusa. It has taken up a lot of free time. Not to say I have not worked on it. I got the steering column done It is nice. I also have the patches on the fenders done just behind the tires. I got the radiator support cowl and the inner fender wells stripped with my presser sand blaster and primed. Anyway here are the pics. The tail pan still need work but its coming along. More filling and grinding with the welder.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks for the pics.

found another alternative today my friend has a 66 lemans that he is going to send whats left of the rusty corpse to the junk yard so from that he said he would be glad to cut off the back quarters for me to use as template so now I think I may have my problem solved and I got some pictures of his 66 gto in the back too just for good measure. and I may be able to bring his car over as a model too


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

chevyboy91188 said:


> thanks for the pics.
> 
> found another alternative today my friend has a 66 lemans that he is going to send whats left of the rusty corpse to the junk yard so from that he said he would be glad to cut off the back quarters for me to use as template so now I think I may have my problem solved and I got some pictures of his 66 gto in the back too just for good measure. and I may be able to bring his car over as a model too


The quarters are the same so if they are in decent condition, you could just graft them on.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

if they were I would lol. but they are pretty rough, if it wasn't bad he would have already redone the car lol they are barely good enough for me to use as overlays so I can bring the tail panel up to their backside.

basically I'm going to cut them so that I can set them on top of my quarters, keeping enough of their body lines intact so they will only sit in one spot, probably tack them really lightly on then tap the tail panel in until it sits flush against their lip. then ill tack it to my quarters via a few holes im going to put in the junk templates, and remove the templates and viola! correctly placed tail panel.

sound like a good Idea?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would recommend installing and alligning the deck lid so you can follow the lines on the rear of the lid, also leave the lid on until you finish with the body filler.

Just my 2 cents,


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

very good point Randy I was going to put it back on and get it all squared away also I figured the more lines I got the tail panel lined up with the better I wish I had the trim for the trunk lid trim hardware so I could put it on too for test but I don't have any right now :/


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

gto progress has been put on pause for this weekend  due to projects which must be completed for school, but the reason for doing this is my uncle (who happens to be the family hobby body man and painter) is coming to visit next weekend  so I have to be ahead on all my assignments so me and him can really get into the goat while he is here and make some big progress. SO hopefully if all goes as planned there should be some big progress posting going up on here next week. stay tuned! lol


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

chevyboy91188 said:


> gto progress has been put on pause for this weekend  due to projects which must be completed for school, but the reason for doing this is my uncle (who happens to be the family hobby body man and painter) is coming to visit next weekend  so I have to be ahead on all my assignments so me and him can really get into the goat while he is here and make some big progress. SO hopefully if all goes as planned there should be some big progress posting going up on here next week. stay tuned! lol


What are you doing waisting time posting on some forums???
Get those assignments hammered out!!! :cheers


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

A.D.D. lol its too hard to type on a computer that has internet access but then you have to have it to research info. AAAHHHH viscous circle lol


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

chevyboy, here are some pics of my tail panel replacement as well. i dont really know if these are a help to you but i figured they couldnt hurt. :cheers


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

and i found some more. the last one shows the a dent from a harley knucklehead which was tossed in the trunk. my dads friend broke down one night and the gto tow truck was called out to recover it. his friend frank sat in the trunk holding the bike hanging out and the rear lid down! years later when he came up to see the goat being restored, he said you know i always told your dad i would pay to fix that dent. i put my arm on his shoulder and the other with my palm out and said well frank its not too late!! :rofl: just thought you might enjoy that story. and the harley is still around too!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^Great story!! 



So, how much did he pay??


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

:lol: nothing but i saved the tail panel to hang on his wall of shame . maybe i'll get the harley one day .


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

johnnylightning03 said:


> :lol: nothing but i saved the tail panel to hang on his wall of shame . maybe i'll get the harley one day .


Now THAT would be worthwhile to see....I have an uncle with a '47 74 ci knucklehead. He bought it NEW....., but he has 3 children......I doubt I'll ever own it...


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

haha thats a great story to go with a great car lol

thank you for the pictures Johnny those do help alot nice and big with good exposure thank you


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Heh, I might leave it in there if it has a cool story behind it, rather than pull it just fix the rust and call it good. Cars need some character you know.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

I wish I had a cool story to go with mine lol. maybe someday


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, let's see, you only have people from all over the world watching and helping you with your project, sounds like a good story to me! :cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Well, let's see, you only have people from all over the world watching and helping you with your project, sounds like a good story to me! :cheers


And you got a sticky out of it!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Well, let's see, you only have people from all over the world watching and helping you with your project, sounds like a good story to me! :cheers



haha good point Rukee I guess that does make for a good story doesn't it?

and I never expected a sticky lol 

and the people that are helping are probably the best part


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

chevyboy91188 said:


> haha good point Rukee I guess that does make for a good story doesn't it?
> 
> and I never expected a sticky lol
> 
> and the people that are helping are probably the best part


Now, if only you could get us to SHOW UP and DO something....:lol:


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha I could probably get you guys to show up and do something easier than any of my friends lol they are all talk and no game, just glad my uncle will be here for a few days  hopefully he doesn't plan on lounging around on his vacation since he knows how much I need some help lol


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

question: is the tail panel straight up and down? or is it at a slight angle? I'm referring to the edges where the trim goes if anyone has a level and a camera that would help me get it right. thanks in advance


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you need to have the trunk lid on with the trim on the edge. then clamp or screw the rear panel in and put the trim on it. if it all lines up start welding. you dont need a level or a straight edge. just make sure everything fits. good luck!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

lol thats what I was planning I was just being a perfectionist haha


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

im with you on the perfectionist thing. thats why i say do it this way. nothing worse than welding your car together and everything looking nice with new paint. then start putting on the chrome and none of it lines up. :willy:


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Chevyboy, great thread. I need some help on where to drill the hole for my power antenna on my 66. I see yours has one could you provide me with some measurements? Distance from trunk line, how far back on quarter. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Sloan66 said:


> Chevyboy, great thread. I need some help on where to drill the hole for my power antenna on my 66. I see yours has one could you provide me with some measurements? Distance from trunk line, how far back on quarter. Any help would be appreciated!


I measured my 67. It's DANGED hard to know how to do that ! I measured from the very back edge of the q-panel, where the rear trim mounts, forward along the trunk line about 1 inch out from edge of the trunk seam. I held the tape on that edge and bent it to conform to the body curve a couple inches ahead of the trim lip. That measurement is 29 9/16ths. I then measured from the edge of the trunk opening to that line 1 7/16ths. That is the center of the 1 inch hole.
I have no idea how else to explain it to make sense. I may have to take pics and draw on them if this doesn't work for you.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

that should get you very close. if you catch someone at a cruise-in checking your antenna placement with a ruler..... well you know the rest!


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! I think I understand, I have been trying to get an answer from someone I appreciate the response. I would love to find a car to measure off of, but not many poncho's in our area.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm currently out of town but when I get back I could take some pictures if you'd still like them


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Yes I would,that would help. I am in the same process as you, frame off 66. The car is real solid, built in Fremont, all original steel.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

05GTO said:


> There is a nylon vent plug that goes into that hole, here is a picture of one from Yearone;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered the same thing ... i have a hole that needs this plug also ... thanks


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Chevyboy have you had a chance to snap some photos of the power antenna location, I would really appreciate them, also measurements Thanks!


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh crap I forgot about that I will get some this weekend sorry for the delay class just started for summer been tied up


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

chevyboy91188 said:


> oh crap I forgot about that I will get some this weekend sorry for the delay class just started for summer been tied up


Don't worry about the pics this weekend, have a great time!!!
Oh, did you mean "get some" pics...


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Hope I am not bugging you to death, but I could really use the photos and measurement. I do understand the class thing, keep up with it, it will pay off. thx


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sloan66 said:


> Hope I am not bugging you to death, but I could really use the photos and measurement. I do understand the class thing, keep up with it, it will pay off. thx


man I'm sorry its not just the class thats not a big deal its the disabled mother and having a gf that kills the rest of my time, plus I wasn't planning on doing anything this weekend and what do ya know but suddenly friday arrives and certain people have made plans to destroy my entire weekend. I should be out there sometime this week and I will bring my tape measure and my camera and see if I can give you something to go on


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here ya go..........I layed a piece of channel across both fenders and against the hinges for a reference point.


I measured from the edge against the hinge so you can use any size straight edge you find. The measurement is 5 1/2 inches to center of hole.


This measurement is from the inside of the q-panel as seen. That is 3 3/8ths The hole itself is 1 inch.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks tmp you saved me lol, I STILL haven't been able to go over and do work  I hate school


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

chevyboy91188 said:


> thanks tmp you saved me lol, I STILL haven't been able to go over and do work  I hate school


Yeah but it'll be over soon and then you'll be making the BIG bucks............:cool


----------



## Sloan66 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! That is exactly what I needed.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> Yeah but it'll be over soon and then you'll be making the BIG bucks............:cool


haha hopefully, thats the plan. then I can get more things to play with


----------



## anotherls1 (Mar 28, 2016)

ill be digging up a lot of old posts lol.

its been a few years, whats the status of this project?


----------



## SIK67SS (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm with anotherls1- I just saved a '66 LeMans from the scrap yard. Lots and lots of body work repairs to get done..


----------

